# Is this the right puppy for us?



## trinity3623 (Nov 25, 2012)

I was trying to get a puppy for x-mas for my five kids and I. I found a beautiful female 8 week old german shephard puppy. Is this the right breed for our family. I need a dog for protection, which is very important but also one that will be well tempered and great with the kids. I heard they shed a lot which bothers me a bit because she will be an inside dog. Is this going to be the right breed for us? Or should I keep looking?


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

short haired-German shepherds DO NOT shed a lot!
I have two german shepherds, one is doubled coat the other is a HAIR BALL! full of fur!
Both haven't shed since.. I heard they shed their winter coats, but its not much.. i mean what dog does not shed? 

I love german shepherds! I wish EVERYONE can own one! they are BEAUTIFUL, LOVING, TRAINABLE, GREAT and aahhhhh!!! I just love them!!! I wish i can get another one but they are a lot of work!

You really have to train them and take them for exercises and such.. how old are your kids? because as this pups gets older and if your kids are fairly young (1-3), your pup wouldn't no better but to jump and be excited.. so be careful with that!

I would say, GET THE PUP


----------



## trinity3623 (Nov 25, 2012)

My kids are 8,7,4,2,1. So neither one of urs shed? Thats great to hear. We'll I walk a lot so I figure that would be fun to take her with me. I walk at least 2 miles at least 4-5 days a week. Do they learn easy? Or are they gonna take as much attention as a kid? lol. The shedding thing is really what had me really put off. I am very anal about clean. I really did fall in love with the pics of the puppy. Are shepherds usually healthy dogs? I am just so excited about this for the kids. Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Puppies don't shed a lot, but once their adult coat is in, it is non-stop shedding. If that is going to be an issue for you, a German Shepherd may not be the right dog for your family. 

GSDs can be wonderful family dogs, but it is important to get them from a good breeder that puts stable temperament and health as a priority. Too many GSDs are skittish, fearful, unsafe around little kids, because of poor breeding and a poor genetic background. You may get lucky and end up with a good one, but why take a chance when your children's welfare is at stake?

Bringing a puppy into a busy, chaotic household at Christmas time is not a good idea - A puppy will need a stable routine and some time to adapt to a new home. Many responsible breeders won't even sell pup's for the Holidays, holding on to them for an extra week or two until life settles into a more normal routine before the puppy goes to its new home.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

They shed A LOT. Some people call them german shedders! They are also little alligators as puppies and do a lot of nipping which can be very hard for small children (and parents) to handle. They do need a lot of attention, exercise and training. 

Honestly, I would either wait until your kids are a little older or look for a calm dog who is out of the puppy stage.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

i know plenty of people who had gsd, And they never complained about the shedding besides the winter coat that sheds of course.

I lie to you not, My shadow is a fast learner! I taught her how to sit within an hour, I taught her how to lay down for a hour or two, It takes time of course. Her new trick is twist hehe! She learned that in 6 tries! Its really fun and exciting especially for your kids!

castlemaid is very right though, My pup is a little skittish around lil kids, Thats due to NOT being around many kids. Im not sure about genetics or poor breeding... it might be possible though.

Bringing a pup into your home is exciting and very very annoying! Cleaning the pee and the poo is so horrible at times lol.. But trust me, its worth the pain! These dogs are so smart its not even funny!

If you do get a pup, please make sure to watch your 1,2 and 4 year old! don't let them get all crazy about the pup because she/he will be overwhelmed. its a new place that they never discovered!


----------



## trinity3623 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hmmm well the shedding thing is a lil offputting. I am not worried about the holiday thing at all. I was going to get the puppy a couple weeks before xmas and after that we dont even do anything for the holidays except open presents at home and have dinner with the kids and me. So no hectic things going on really. I think the nipping thing is a little bothersome too. Hmmm maybe I better think a little more. I just love German shepherds so much. I don't know any other type of dog to get either that would be perfect for the kids.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You are brave to think of a GSD puppy with so many young children in the house! GSD puppies are more bitey than most, and we affectionately call them landsharks as they go through that phase. Their little puppy teeth are SHARP! Like needles, and pups play with their mouth, so expect scratches and bites and tears, both from you and the kids. 

GSDs are very smart and active, as a dog bred to be a working dog should be - that means that their little brains are always going 100 miles per hour, and they will get into everything and anything - so they require CONSTANT supervision, and due to their puppy propensity to bite (and bite hard!), they should NEVER be left alone with little kids. In a few months puppy will be six months old, weigh 60 lbs, and will be a rambunctions ball of playful energy that can inadvertently do a lot of damage with the little ones by knocking them over and nipping - thus the constant supervision part. 

The regular walks are going to be great for a GSD, but one thing that growing pups need is a lot of room and opportunity to run! Careful about having them run around with the kids though, as a herding breed, they will think that chasing little ones and nipping them is normal - again, that is where supervision and management of the pup's environment comes in to prevent these situations from happening. 

Lots of info here about raising a pup - also notice all the posts about puppies that bite and people don't know what to do about it - not that much to do about it except wait for them to outgrow that phase, which can last several months. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/194082-how-do-i-stop-biting.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-puppy-biting-teaching-bite-inhibition.html

General Puppy Stuff - German Shepherd Dog Forums


http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...wner/188549-puppy-biting-hints-tips-help.html


----------



## trinity3623 (Nov 25, 2012)

You know Kelina. You are really selling me on the dog, lol. I really do love the breed. Its such a hard call. I instantly fell in love with the puppy. I just hope if i get her tht she wont shed that bad and if brushing will help with it


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Some shed less and some shed more. Females blow coat twice a year. My worst shedder was a tight, short coated male -- he shed constantly. Of course he was my first, and his dog food wasn't the greatest. 

On the whole, if you are concerned about hair, the German Shepherd is not the right breed for you. 

On the other hand, grooming your dog is great bonding, and if you brush your dog once a day, and get them groomed as soon as they start blowing coat, you will cut down shedding a lot. People who love the breed look at a little hair as a small price to pay for a wonderful addition to the family and home.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

I forgot to mention the gnawing on everrything! pups are teething from 8weeks and so on until they have their grown up teeth. I'm actually so happy we had got shadow before apollo, because he always gnaws on her and not on anywhere else!

if you dont want to go through that pup stage, just get an older more mature gsd! theres plenty you can rescue? kids will love a dog no matter what


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Both my gsds shed quite a bit. Zoey is blowing her coat, so it's even worse at the moment.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

German shepherds are BIG TIME shedders!! Especially when they are blowing their coat. I've heard that the long-haired GSDs shed less-can anyone verify??

If you really hate the shedding, I would narrow down the breeds that don't shed, then see how they are with kids. 
Honestly though, most reputable breeders' puppies are spoken for before they are born, and would very likely be spoken for by now. 

It usually takes people months to find a breeder...what about a rescue-maybe a slightly older dog that is known to be good with kids? Many rescues have known histories and may have come from loving homes with kids, who had to give the dog up for personal reasons.


----------



## trinity3623 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you castlemaid for your advise, i really appreciate it. I appreciate how everyone is so helpful. I had an australian shepherd before so I know how herding dogs are. You are so right on the supervision then. I am going to have to look over the material you posted and see what I think. Thanks again for your help


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

trinity3623 said:


> You know Kelina. You are really selling me on the dog, lol. I really do love the breed. Its such a hard call. I instantly fell in love with the puppy. I just hope if i get her tht she wont shed that bad and if brushing will help with it


hehe, thats what im here for! I love the breed so much! 

All it is is training trinity! If you know how to be firm and say NO when they do an oopsie or bite on shoes, or pens, or cans and bottles and things lol- then get a puppy 

Honestly, honestly after 3 months, they don't chew THAT much.. well at least my baby girl didn't. I would say don't leave NOTHING on the floor because they tend to rip up everything.

the joy of any pup is so thrilling and wonderful.. its like an instant best friend! 
if you need someone to cry to, they are there, someone to play with, they are there. Everyday is an adventure with a gsd -seriously!!!


----------



## trinity3623 (Nov 25, 2012)

Well after all these wonderful post. I am going to think this over and make a choice. Kelina they sound like my kids, HAHA. I really can't believe how helpful everyone is. Thanks for all the replys.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I cannot imagine potty training two kids and a puppy at the same time. I mean what do you do first thing in the morning, take the puppy out, or put the 2 year old on the potty or the 1 year old on the potty? It sounds like an awful lot of running to the bathroom or to the outside. It sounds like being run off your feet. 

My brother-in-law wants a dog, but his girls are almost three and 1.5. My sister says no way until the girls are potty trained. 

Frankly, raising babies and puppies, well it is just great if you are familiar with owning the breed, but if this is your first puppy, the GSD might not be the best starter-dog. I mean, they can be quite bitey, and they can chew you out of house and home. Yes they do shed. They are smart, they can walk all over you if you let them. They are a breed that was bred for their ability to protect, to herd, and to guard. That means there is an element of prey-drive, aggression, and intelligence/independence bred into these dogs. They should be high energy and have high drive. This means a dog that had better have many outlets for its intelligence, energy, and drive. 

With a bunch of kids, some of the babies, some school-aged, well, kids come first. Training and socializing the puppy might fall to the lower third of the list of things we have to do today, and well, if you have a bunch of kids it is even more important that the puppy be trained and socialized.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

kelina said:


> short haired-German shepherds DO NOT shed a lot!


What. You obviously haven't met Elisabeth's Zefra...


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Wild Wolf said:


> What. You obviously haven't met Elisabeth's Zefra...


hehehe!! you have not met my cousins dog, Dexter


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

German Shepherds shed... A LOT. You really need to be diligent with the grooming and vacuuming if you don't want the dog hair to pile up. Puppy coats don't shed much, but once the adult coat comes in at around 6 months, all bets are off.

My perception, and I could be wrong, is you haven't done a lot of research yet and you're not sure what you're getting into just yet. German Shepherd puppies are a lot of work. They need constant supervision and will require a lot of your time and patience. Are you ready for all that in addition to your own young kids? 

My advice is to hold off for a bit. There's no shortage on GSD puppies. Stick around and do a lot of reading. Ask questions when you've got some. Just take your time and try not to just jump into a 10+ year committment just yet.


----------



## trinity3623 (Nov 25, 2012)

Well im used to the potty training stuff. It seems like i've been potty training for years now betweeen all the kids. lol. I see where the concern would be. It does seem like an excessive bathroom time. This would be my first dog really. I am going to do a lot of research before the final choice. I can already see it will be a lot of work if i settle on the decision to get a german shepherd pup.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

And depending on where you are, there may be rescues that would approve you (and maybe not due to all the kids and liability - understandable) to foster and you could do some trial runs, help some dogs and see what you like and don't like about them. 

They are smart, they need a lot of attention and they do shed a ton. For a family, the great ones can be a wonderful dog. The dogs with less than great temperament, not so much. 

Foster's fur before his bath at the groomer!


----------



## trinity3623 (Nov 25, 2012)

O my goodness thats a lot of fur, lol. That is a good idea on the foster thing. I could always look into tht too.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Just hit 6 months and BOOM! Dust-German-Shepherd-bunnies all over! This is with daily brushing and sweeping (all hardwood floors -no carpet)! Although, I knew this prior to getting him. More work? No doubt. Worth it? You bet!


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

trinity3623 said:


> My kids are 8,7,4,2,1. So neither one of urs shed? Thats great to hear. We'll I walk a lot so I figure that would be fun to take her with me. I walk at least 2 miles at least 4-5 days a week. Do they learn easy? Or are they gonna take as much attention as a kid? lol. The shedding thing is really what had me really put off. I am very anal about clean. I really did fall in love with the pics of the puppy. Are shepherds usually healthy dogs? I am just so excited about this for the kids. Thanks so much for the help.



Hi there. Mother of 5 and now Grandmother of 1 here. My advice, which you won't want to hear because puppy fever is a virulent virus, is wait.

A GSD can be a wonderful addition or a nightmare and that isn't 100% dependent upon the dog, a great deal of it has to do with timing. Wait. I did. I am very glad I did! When I think about Huxley's first few months here and what that would have been like with several toddlers? :crazy: 

If you absolutely cannot wait, read *everything* you can about bite inhibition training and be prepared for the land shark stage. Be aware that they do shed like crazy and get a good vacuum or wool dry mop to deal with it. Find a good trainer who encourages family participation in classes Dog Trainer Search And socialize, socialize, socialize with children in a carefully supervised setting.

I did have dogs before Huxley (and Abby the wonder Labby) I had shelties when my kids were small. Same coat/shedding issues as a GSD but the size and breed temperament was better suited to our household at that time. I am not a person who thinks one cannot raise dogs and children together. But I do recommend people thoroughly understand the commitment it requires AND that some breeds are more suitable than others for a first dog. 

Anyway... 'nuff said. Good luck with your decision


----------



## trinity3623 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for tht input.  I do appreciate it.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

trinity3623 said:


> You know Kelina. You are really selling me on the dog, lol. I really do love the breed. Its such a hard call. I instantly fell in love with the puppy. I just hope if i get her tht she wont shed that bad and if brushing will help with it


non-stop shedding.

Short or long haired, it matters not. If shedding and biting the kids is a problem, pass on the puppy.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I fed raw, no grain in their diet AT ALL - nothing but all natural products and groom regularly... and yet... my dogs shed A LOT!

Zefra is worst than Stark and has a tight, short coat.


----------



## balloons (Aug 18, 2012)

I've also heard that coated shepherds shed less, or at least that the undercoat, while shedding catches in the longer outer coat and needs to be brushed out but doesn't fall all over the house like it would with a short coat. I'm waiting to see with Piper, her adult coat is definitely almost finished coming in. It's so wavy along her back, it's hilarious. 

I would suggest waiting, because of the small children. Piper, and I know it's common, bit EVERYTHING for a while, and she's still quite mouthy. It has gotten better with a LOT of work. At 5 months, she has pulled me over while trying to chase a stray cat and she has also knocked down my 7 year old brother while playing with him.

And she chases pretty much anything that moves. And when she's on a leash attached to a regular flat collar, and she lunges, I'm hard pressed to stay standing. Makes me wish I'd gotten her at 8 weeks rather than 13 so I could've started training her sooner. She will learn how to walk nicely on a leash eventually, though.

So again, my suggestion is to wait until the children are older. If you absolutely cannot wait, and absolutely must have a GSD, might I suggest looking for a well bred, low drive puppy.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine does not shed that bad and she wasn't a biter when she was little. I had her in school immediately and was able to spend a lot of time with her. I don't have kids in the house full time, but my nieces and nephew are over quite often and she is great with them. About a month ago I brought the dog to their house and the kids played with the dog in the yard for hours...I am still not sure who tired who out. I even told my sister that day that a GSD would be make a great family dog for them. Every time I see mine with the kids I smile.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Small kids tend to trigger prey response and/or remind puppies of their siblings, so they are a natural to play with. Unfortunately those needle teeth hurt on baby and toddler flesh!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

kelina said:


> short haired-German shepherds DO NOT shed a lot!


Um yes, they do. They're not jokingly referred as German Shedders for nothing!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

speaking from experience , yes, GSD do shed , even long coats --
OP how much exposure have you had to the breed . Are you in love with an idea of what the dog might be , or the reality of it . Every one can fall in love with an 8 week old pup. Have you spent time around adult GSD . See if there are some training clubs such as schutzhund , or obedience classes where you can have a closer look at the breed .


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

pups nip a lot. i'm not sure when the shedding
starts but when it does it's heavy. when it comes
to protection some are protective some aren't.
with help of a professional trainer you can have
a protective dog. be prepared to spend a lot
of time training and socializing ( a lot of time).
you have to watch your children as much as the
pup when they're together. my children were 2 and
4 yrs old when i had my last GSD. my wife was a
"stay at home mom". she was really into the training
and socializing so that made it easier to have a GSD
or any dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'll throw my 2 cents in as well,,first, Kelina has young dogs so she probably hasnt experienced the EXCESSIVE SHEDDING part yet, when someone says they don't shed, sorry it's just not true and/or they have youngdogs and haven't gone thru it yet...They shed ALOT and then they shed MORE if your ready to have dust bunnies floating around all day every day, a german shepherd is right for you....I have aussies, show coated aussies, and I'll tell you, my aussies shed 'nothing' compared to a gsd, when it's coat blowing time, it's 100 times worse..

Having that many young children, frankly, I would not bring in a GSD puppy, it's like have 4 one year olds. Puppies BITE, nip, need housetraining and need ALOT of plain old training, as well as socializing. Plus, young kids can be rough on puppies as they don't know any better either.

If you've had aussies, I'd stick with them until your children get older and you have ALOT of free time to work/spend with a german shepherd. 

These dogs can be a dream or be a nightmare if you aren't prepared and willing to devote ALOT of time to them


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

You got a lot of good advice here. I have a 5.5 year old daughter, a 6 month old little boy and a 5 month old GSD. It is A LOT of work. Any puppy is going to be. My dog has an insane amount of energy. As an adult there is no way one walk a day will tire her out. Even now that wouldn't work. You'll need to be prepared to do small training sessions and exercise throughout the day. Also with the nipping it is hard. She is in serious land shark stage. Yesterday while hiking she got excited as my daughter started running and chased her and jumped bit her arm. Made her bleed. My fault for not stopping her in time, but it happened so fast I didn't expect it. I rarely have her around the 5 year old right now. It's a lot of baby gates, separation and keeping her on a leash with me around the house. 

Not trying to talk you out of it. I love our dog and I don't regret getting her at all. Just know what your in for and make sure you have the time to put in to make him/her the great family dog you want. Also I can't stress enough getting it from a reputable breeder. Very important! Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I agree with everyone it can be a very rewarding or a nightmare. Gaia is my first on my own dog and wow, what a learning experience it's been. Any dog can be right for you, it's all about how much you're willing to put into them. Proper socialization and training are very important and short cuts can't be taken. They are very smart and if you're not on top of things they will figure out how to walk all over you, I learned that the hard way.

Before making the decision I'd take some time and read other sections of the forum to become familiar with the problems and successes others have had with their dogs. 

I haven't had any major problems but there were moments during the land shark phase where I questioned my sanity and sat in the middle of my floor and cried because I was so frustrated and I don't even have kids.

With any breed, there are health issues. As for the shedding, Gaia sheds a lot I sweep/vacuum 2x a day and still don't feel it's enough. 

What made you think of the GSD as a choice?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have had GSDs since 1982 and other dogs before that. They are, most assuredly, bit time shedders.

I raised my kids with GSDs from the time my oldest was 3. We always had a good experience but it was a lot of work. Without extensive experience with the breed there is no way I would bring a puppy into a home with 5 kids. And certainly not during the holidays. 

I might consider talking with a reputable breeder and finding a retired breeding female as an option. Should have the patience and maturity to be around children.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Whoever said GSDs don't shed bad are crazy. I know people who won't get a GSD anymore *because* of the shedding. I have ONE GSD right now and I vacuum DAILY. When we travel I have to take a vacuum along to clean up behind my dog. I also clean out my van weekly (or more when it's not snowing outside). I have a long-coated dog that is sort of similar to a long coated GSD (but with *more* coat) and he actually sheds less, well he sheds differently (more like soft clumps of fur that you can pickup, whereas the normal coated GSD just sheds undercoat nonstop). If shedding is an issue for you then you might need to seriously reconsider.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Whoever said GSDs don't shed bad are crazy. I know people who won't get a GSD anymore *because* of the shedding. I have ONE GSD right now and I vacuum DAILY. When we travel I have to take a vacuum along to clean up behind my dog. I also clean out my van weekly (or more when it's not snowing outside). I have a long-coated dog that is sort of similar to a long coated GSD (but with *more* coat) and he actually sheds less, well he sheds differently (more like soft clumps of fur that you can pickup, whereas the normal coated GSD just sheds undercoat nonstop). If shedding is an issue for you then you might need to seriously reconsider.


That would be me and just for the record...I'm not crazy, mine does not shed that bad. She has a very short coat. My other two dogs shed a lot more and I mean a lot more. The other two have to go to the groomers, but not her. She doesn't even require that much brushing. Even as we speak I can't pull any fur off of her and I'm checking the back end. Now when I do that to the other two, I have fur balls in my hands. She is almost 15 months. Yes there is shedding in the spring and in the fall, but I have not had an issue with it. And if she becomes a german shedder then she does, I don't have any issues with it...I love her no matter what and would get 10 more of her if I could.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

OK but having a rare example of a GSD that doesn't shed is not the same as telling the OP, who is concerned in particular about shedding, that GSDs aren't that bad. That is setting the OP up for failure. Even if I had a hairless GSD I'd still tell him/her that they are known for shedding a LOT. Do not get one if you are not prepared to deal with shedding and if you get a dog with a very tight coat then consider yourself lucky. For one thing your dog is not even mature so the coat texture may change yet.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

All I know is that the amount of GSD hair in my MINI Cooper is astronomical. And it weaves itself into every thing. I can't wait to get a minivan so I can keep the girls out of the MINI.

We just resign ourselves to having dog hair on things. 

If shedding is an issue, then there are plenty of great larger breeds that don't shed. Standard poodles for instance..


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

I gave up reading this entire thread, but advice to the original poster: If you are worried about shedding and mess, then rethink your priorities. If you have 4 kids, I would imagine your house has some level of mess anyway! ( unless you are superwoman)
There are far worse issues with dogs than shedding. Most dogs shed some..smaller they are they less hair. My sister in law did not want shedding and that was basically her only concern! Ok, when I think of dogs, I think of temperament and size as my main concern. Anyway, she got a labradoodle from a back yard breeder who mixed amercan lab with a standard poodle..YIKES. Its everything I warned her about, its a big spaz! But, not too much shedding. Oh yeah, lots of trips to the costly groomer.
So, op..german shepherds can and do make great family dogs. You need to put effort into them. Do you have time? Only you know that. You need to worry about other things than hair..just get a good vaccum and broom!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> She has a very short coat.


Length of coat has nothing to do with it. Even then, a dog can bring in tons of dirt in it's coat and drop that off along with the tumbleweeds of fur.

I can think of two high shedding dogs with extremely short coats right off the bat; Pugs and Boxers. Both drop fur like there's no tomorrow. GSDs are the same way. If it's not their undercoats shedding out (sometimes almost constant although 2x a year they need thorough brushing to keep that somewhat at bay) it's the guard hairs dropping off.

I dare everyone with a GSD in the home to go to a random corner in your house this moment and find that tumbleweed of fur! Post it up!

FTR, the last Pug we had was black, our floors are light pine. I'd sweep in the AM and by noon the floor was covered with his black hairs as if it had been peppered! 
If you want a low shedding breed...Dachshunds are it. However, they aren't great with small kids.

As others mentioned Poodles and Schnauzers are low (non-) shedding breeds...but I'd rather brush and sweep than pay $40-50 every 2mos. to have them clipped.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

a healthy GSD does shed . the amount is determined by the environment that it lives in . Dogs that have natural light cycles , outdoors as sample, will tend to have seasonal sheds. Sometimes it comes out in clumps . No matter how much you brush the clump (think buffalo) will hang on till it is ready and the dog looks like sculptured carpeting . Dogs that are more indoor and have long light hours , as you would in your house , tend to shed throughout the year loosing hair , not in a big massive seasonal type shed. 

The question you posed "Is this the right puppy for us" is actually a two point question. The first is is this the right BREED for us? The second would be , is this the right puppy for us ? That would be determined by your household and the pup that you are considering. You cannot just go out and fall in love with a cute 8 week old pup and think it will work out. 

If you decide this is the right breed , the holiday season is a terrible time to bring one home . Already enough demands and drama without adding to it . If you decide this is the right breed there are several people on this forum that could suggest good breeders in your area, look at the pedigree, help you make a decision that will be rewarding .


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

> Length of coat has nothing to do with it. Even then, a dog can bring in tons of dirt in it's coat and drop that off along with the tumbleweeds of fur.
> 
> I can think of two high shedding dogs with extremely short coats right off the bat; Pugs and Boxers.


Add Labs to that  I have a GSD (aka German Shedder) and 2 labs ( chew 'til they're two shed 'til they're dead) and I dry mop the hardwoods and vacuum the carpet daily and still find little hair bunny presents on a regular basis. Mind you, this is with 2x week brushing and monthly bathing and blow out/dry and a good diet.

If you don't like hair, don't get a dog because one way or another you *will* be dealing with it.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Dogs that are more indoor and have long light hours , as you would in your house , tend to shed throughout the year loosing hair , not in a big massive seasonal type shed.


Our "house dogs" have always developed the thick wooly undercoats that need brushed out in the spring. They shed more lightly in the fall but there's still some.
I think it's daylight as much as temps?

Oh, Labs, yeah! And Bassets. Bassets, especially on a poor diet, shed gobs. But brushing helps tremendously to reduce that.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I once had a hairnado in my SUV when I opened the windows on a lovely day. Quickly rolled them up and turned on the AC.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL at "hairnado", when Libby (my Collie) rides with us, we can't open the windows at ALL, either!
She sheds so much she's usually relegated to the canopy portion of the truck.
She has long fine guard hairs that stick like magnets to _everything._ She's the reason I've all but given up wearing fleece period; especially black fleece!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> I once had a hairnado in my SUV when I opened the windows on a lovely day. Quickly rolled them up and turned on the AC.


Too funny, LOL!!


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Anybody who owns GSDs will tell you they shed. The first year to year and a half, Vida never blew her coat. Her shedding was very minimal. Now I have to brush her every day and if I don't she gets clumpy and it doesn't look nice! All you need is a flat comb and an undercoat rake to keep up with the hair.

Where are you getting the puppy from? What lines? Working or showline? Look into the health concerns of either. No dog is fool proof, you will run into health issues one time or another. 

Don't jump into this because you want to see the kids reactions. If you want a dog, wait 3 years. That will make your youngest 3 and oldest 10 or 11.. Okay, if I were you I'd just get an older pup. This breed isn't for those who will not commit and given you don't want a dog that sheds a lot, don't go for it. The breed isn't right for you and you are not informed enough to own one. Simple. Get a wheaton terrier or something.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

No dog is no work. 


> Instead, frequent, even daily combing of the long, profuse coat with a medium-toothed comb is recommended to keep it free of tangles - beginning when the dog is a puppy. Clean the eyes and check the ears carefully. Bathe or dry shampoo when necessary. The Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier does not shed in the spring and fall, but loose hair should be combed out of the coat from time to time. A well-groomed dog will shed very little. This breed is good for allergy suffers.


Dogs that don't shed need to be clipped and coat maintained and then there's all that pesky training that goes into making a very nice dog.


----------



## AngieW (Nov 13, 2012)

Honestly, I wouldn't get a GSD puppy with kids those ages unless I had already raised a GSD. An adult GSD who is low energy and good with kids might be a better choice.

A poodle would probably be a better bet for you. Golden retrievers are great with small kids too, but they are MASSIVE shedders.

When the kids are older (everybody over 5yo), then you can look at GSD puppies.

This is our first GSD and she is only 4.5mo, so I have no idea how much she is going to shed, but our previous dog was a golden retriever, so I have definitely experienced massive shedding.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I would not advise someone to get a puppy with that many young children in the house. I believe that any committed owner can successfully raise a puppy in a home with children, but trying to do it with three children under the age of five years is just setting everyone up for failure. 

Adding to that is the concern regarding shedding. If shedding amount is a priority for you, the German Shepherd Dog is *NOT *for you. They shed a lot. All the time. I have a German Shepherd Dog, a Pug and an Aussie. The Aussie sheds, but nowhere near the amount of the other two dogs. I loved the word "hairnado" used earlier in this thread! Perfect description! 

As you read through different threads here you will notice that for just about every topic there are a few members who have atypical experiences with the breed (such as the couple of members on this thread who swear that their own German Shepherds don't shed). You need to weigh their declarations (whatever they may be) with their amount of experience with the breed. Look toward the members that have lived many years with the breed, and those members that have experienced more than just one dog. You will get a much clearer picture when you do. 

Which isn't to bash anyone with less experience. We all started somewhere, knowledge-wise. But you wouldn't decide that a human baby never needs a diaper changed just because the brand new Mom in the bed next to yours said she has never had to change a diaper on HER baby, based on the whole 45 minutes she has been a Mom. 

Wait until your younger children are older, and then look into bringing a dog into your home that doesn't shed. Poodles need a lot of upkeep, but they don't shed (at least, they don't shed like other dogs) and they might be a good choice for an active family.
Sheilah


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Golden retrievers are great with small kids too,


When I met my husband and subsequently married him, he had a Golden Retriever. That dog bit my son just for the boy walking near him. He didn't antagonize the dog or anything.
I'd say "Golden Retrievers can be good with small kids", because of poor breeding, they could be horrible with kids, too.

Family Paws-New parent classes dog and baby Any breed of dog can and will bite kids. All breeds have a bite threshold. Every dog has a bite threshold. Some have higher thresholds than others, and some dogs within breeds "known" for being "good with kids" may not be good with kids.

Leonbergers (for instance) have apparently an affinity for kids and the abuse kids can dish out. But they shed like there's no tomorrow.

If the OP really wants a puppy, they need to go with a superb breeder who is honest and can match up the OP to a puppy, no matter what the breed.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm a professional groomer, so I get to see all different breeds. The top five sheddingest breeds are as follows:

#1. Corgi
#2. German Shepherd
#3. Husky
#4. Pug
#5. Any double-coated breed

As you can see, GSDs are second only the the Corgi. Daily brushing helps a great deal, but if dog hair floating around drives you crazy, the GSD may not be for you.

If you want a non-shedding breed, you have to pay for professional grooming, as the hair will grow continuously until clipped. Here are a few low- to non-shedding breeds:

#1. Poodle
#2. Schnauzer
#3. Wheaten Terrier
#4. Airedale
#5. Border Terrier

Soft coated dogs like the Poodle and Wheaten shed the least. Wire-coated dogs like the Schnauzer, Airedale and Border Terrier do lose hair, but if regularly groomed, they shed very little.

I see you are interested in a dog with a protective nature, that is good with children, and doesn't shed too much. Standard Schnauzers might be something to look into. They are not large dogs, about 35-45 lb on average, and since they are not a popular breed, they haven't yet been ruined by backyard breeders. I have never owned one, but have studied them a bit and talked to many owners, and all of them say that their Standard Schnauzer has an uncanny sense of judgment, and even the friendliest can sense a "bad" person from a mile away.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Shepherds SHED!!!!!!!! Seriously - all year long plus two full coats ....

With 5 kids...this pup would be in a constant state of stimulation....frankly - I would hesitate to sell a pup to your situation - to raise a pup right is as much work as having a child.....you sound like you have your hands full already....

As far as having a breed good with kids....I would think a young adult with some training and proven good temperament would be better for you than a pup....no matter what breed.

Lee


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would wait.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

As a rescuer, too, I'd hesitate to send you a foster dog, either.
Saddest part is, you can purchase a puppy just about anywhere. But when good breeders say "wait", you'll wind up going to a bad breeder and increase the chances of something bad happening either with your kids or the dog's health.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Freestep said:


> I'm a professional groomer, so I get to see all different breeds. The top five sheddingest breeds are as follows:
> 
> #1. Corgi


YES!! LOL my good friends (on this forum some times) also have two Corgis and their shedding competes with the shepherds, especially considering they are about 1/5 the size!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I dare everyone with a GSD in the home to go to a random corner in your house this moment and find that tumbleweed of fur! Post it up!


Heck, I just swept AND went over the floor with a microfiber this morning, looking at it now you would think I hadn't touched the floor in a few days. That is with Woolf being vacuumed once a week, and brushed at least every other day the remainder.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I am having to vacuum Hans's Kuranda bed twice a day because he is currently shedding so much. 
Until now, it was OK, but recently there is a lot of hair!

The shedding coincided with me running out of Feedsentials. Two weeks later, hair everywhere and he is scratching a lot! I don't know if it is dietary or he is just blowing coat.


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, personally I love GSD's and I think it's not quite so hard to raise a GSD pup as many here on many occasions make it out to be, and I love the enthusiasm for the breed of the likes of Kelina.

But if it was me in your shoes...

No way.

And you've gotten some really good advice here, but the fact is that you can probably live with house-breaking, and with shedding. But understand that that 8 week old puppy you're looking at won't be an 8 week old puppy very long.

And overnight, she's not going to be a year-and-a-half old settled adult either.

In between that she's going to be a very rambunctious juvenile. She's going to be 50-70 pounds of high-energy legs, muscle and body in constant motion. She's going to be a nearly full-grown dog that thinks she's still a puppy. She's going to think your kids are her litter-mates, and she's going to 'play' with them as if they are. This means being 'excited' when they come home and running up and jumping on them. Running and jumping with paws that come equipped with sharp toenails that she's going to hate for you to cut. And there will be a time the only real way you can handle all that excitement is simply to tire her out. It sounds to me like there's just you. All those kids to take care of and tire out a GSD juvenile to boot?

I wouldn't wish that on any one.

I wouldn't do it in your situation. I can't even imagine trying.

Good luck if you do, to you, your kids and the dog. You'll all need it.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Like everyone has said: They DO shed a lot.

My previous dog was a sheltie that seemed to shed at least three more dogs' worth of hair per week.

...He was a shedding anomaly. After him, Gabe's hair is a bit of a relief. But to a normal household, it would seem like a lot of hair.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My trainer has Leonbergers. Yeah, huge hairy dogs. She lamented one day, and guess who's shedding? Yup, the ancient GSD. She said she was worse (shedding) than all the Leos.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

you are wise to be considering this so carefully. imho (six decade history with the breed, parents were breeders, grandfather was an importer), in your current situation (too many young children), you should not be getting a shepherd puppy especially at christmas time. lots of health issues in the breed. lots of work training. lots and lots of time needing to be spent. hard on the kids, hard on the puppy, really REALLY hard on you. if i were in your situation i'd be looking for a healthy mixed breed adult rescue, that was proven good with children, and who didn't require the time and energy necessary to raise and train a shepherd puppy.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I confess I haven't read all 7 pages, so forgive me if this has been suggested already. Have you considered finding a few breeders that you like, that are responsible and ethical and most importantly, educated in the breed with TIME in the breed, and asking them if they have a young adult, or even just a middle-aged dog that needs placing? This can REALLY be a godsend for you. A good breeder seems to always have an adult that passes through that needs a new home. Many of these dogs will be excellent with children. Some may not be, and so this is why you need a breeder you can trust. There are people on this forum that may be able to suggest breeders near you to start with. 

An adult dog will be MUCH easier for you to integrate, and believe me---the bond will be just as great as it would be with a puppy. Possibly greater, because there won't be any resentment with all the time a puppy will take. My kids are now 13, 14 and 17, and my pup just turned 17 months. He is not my first dog, nor my first puppy, nor my first GSD. And still, there were nights I laid awake wondering what the heck I had done to myself and my life. My kids are extremely dog savvy, too, and helped a LOT. 

Consider finding a well-bred, trained, mature GSD from a breeder. It could be perfect for you all.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The Best Home Alarm System Money Can Buy - USA Carry


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh they shed like mad!

My friends GSD was over for the weekend, and I couldn't wait to get rid of them to sweep, mop and vacuum. There were tumbleweeds of hair everywhere! Some are worse than others though.

Mine isn't too bad, but she's black and has a tight coat, so maybe I just don't see the hair was much, and she's also young, so maybe once she's full grown it will get worse. I also brush her daily.

I love GSD's but they are honestly some of the worst shedders I've ever seen!

As mentioned, get one from a good breeder. Training classes are a must and it's SO IMPORTANT to start socializing them right away! They can be suspicious, so you need to really work on socializing them with everything and everyone. Just read all the behaviour, development/socialization and aggression threads to get an idea of some of the challenges you can face with them sometimes.

I socialized the heck out of my puppy and I still have some issues, it's really a lot of hard work, which might be a challenge if you're busy with young kids. 8-16 weeks is the most important time for this, so you really need to start right away.


----------



## lisab (Dec 5, 2010)

It sounds like you have a lot more research on GSD to do before deciding to bring one home. This forum is a great resource to learn but I would also get some books and contact a responsible breeder. 

It took my husband and I years of waiting before introducing a puppy into our home and we have 2 kids. (Just got him last year.) We waited until our youngest was 5 years old and after we got him I kept telling myself that I was SO GLAD I waited. There were even times when I felt like maybe we should have waited yet one more year. Knowing that you have several children under 5 years of age, I would highly recommend waiting. A puppy is a baby. A dog is a child. That's the way I see it. Puppies have to go out every few hours when learning to potty train and have constant monitoring. I would consider those things for a long time before deciding to bring a dog home and better yet, I suggest taking care of someone's dog for a couple weeks. Maybe you can even find a puppy to care for to really see how it works in your family. 

Shedding is a non issue for me because all dogs shed. Yes some more than others but they all shed. So regardless of breed, if you're considering getting a dog, expect to deal with it for years to come.

I will say that one thing that makes raising a puppy so much easier is to utilize crate training but that doesn't take away from the overal responsibilities.


----------

